# How was your out-of-the-box Dayan cube?



## CyoobNoob (Dec 9, 2012)

Of my experience, new, out of the box dayan cubes differ greatly in performance. When I got my guhong, it was stiff and slow. My friend's on the other hand, was tensioned perfectly and fast as heck. Without lubricant too. 
So below, list where you got your puzzle, and compliments. 
If you got it from amazon, say what store. (Hossen, Speedsolving, Dayan, etc.)


----------



## ottozing (Dec 9, 2012)

Dayans suck out of the box almost all the time. Sometimes the tensions are decent, but the turning is still really dry. It's reccomended that you lubricate the surfaces of dayan cubes with 30k or 50k Diff oil or Shock oil. Lubix is nice aswell


----------



## RubiXer (Dec 9, 2012)

Lunhui-SCS tight and dry
Guhong v1-Amazon very loose
Guhong v2-Amazon medium tensions and extremely dry
Zhanchi-Amazon dry
Stickerless Zhanchi-Amazon medium tensions
LingYun v2-Amazon very loose
Blue Guhong-Amazon fast and loose


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 9, 2012)

My Zhanchi was/is great. I got on amazon I think thru SS. Not sure though.


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 9, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Dayans suck out of the box almost all the time. Sometimes the tensions are decent, but the turning is still really dry. It's reccomended that you lubricate the surfaces of dayan cubes with 30k or 50k Diff oil or Shock oil. Lubix is nice aswell


The surface? Like. Where you place the stickers? xD


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 9, 2012)

GuHong I- crap.
GuHong I- crap.
Zhanchi- Ok.
GuHong II- Ok.
GuHong II- Ok.
LingYun II- Pretty good.
LunHui- Pretty good.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 9, 2012)

No not those surfaces >_> The inside/internal surfaces


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 9, 2012)

Dayan Lunhui - very slow, stiff, and sluggish
Dayan Guhong v1 - from what I remember, it was light and faster than what I was using at the time (Rubik's brand). It felt much better than the Lunhui which I got at the same time. But I'd have to say that compared to how it is now, lubed, tensioned and broken in... well, it wasn't what it is now.
Both were from speedcubeshop.


----------



## CyoobNoob (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh Gotcha. Btw. What lubricant do you use? o: I've bought some 50k and was wondering if 50k or 30k was better.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 9, 2012)

Dayan Zhanchi 57mm- Amazon (forgot the store), it was alright, was a noob, so I didn't know how to tension or lubricate. 

Dayan Guhong V1 Stickerless- Amazon, it was pretty good, same as above.

*4 months later* I bought like 3 DIY Dayans and lubed them myself, so they were good. 

Yesterday: Got my Lingyun v2 from amazon, it was dry and tight and horrible. Took it apart, and there was no lube at all. Turned bad, so I took lubed the core, and now it's nice.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 9, 2012)

CyoobNoob said:


> Oh Gotcha. Btw. What lubricant do you use? o: I've bought some 50k and was wondering if 50k or 30k was better.



Depends on preference. Just use 50k for now.


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 9, 2012)

In my experience, every storebought cube I've owned was better out of the box than a stock zhanchi.


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Zhanchi - Uncontrollably fast!

Used a Rubik's brand before getting it.


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 9, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> Zhanchi - Uncontrollably fast!
> 
> Used a Rubik's brand before getting it.



I had the same problem. My Zhanchi came pre lubed and pre tensioned so I had difficulty controlling it. I used a Rubik`s brand before.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 9, 2012)

my first 57mm zhanchi was very nice, although the best I had at that point was a rubiks :/ iirc it was very fast and cut well, but a tad dry

my 55mm was VERY dry and still to this day can't live up to my 57's speed


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 9, 2012)

All out of the box meh.

Just take them apart and lube proper. NOT just the pieces but the core as well. Tension proper, lube the pieces, break in, tension some more.. and keep doing that last two until it is time to take it apart again to repeat the whole dealie after a few months


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried to assemble my first Guhong. lulz. It was decent and all, but a clear statement that I should buy pre-assembled cubes. 
My first Zhanchi was alright out of the box and performed nicely as I used it more often.
My second one that i bought at nats was great out the box and I actually ended up using it for nats. It really is the luck of the draw sometimes.

It also comes down to personal preference. Some cubes come too tight or too loose for a cuber. It's just a matter of liking the tension and lubing of it when you first get it. I for one like looser cubes.


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> I had the same problem. My Zhanchi came pre lubed and pre tensioned so I had difficulty controlling it. I used a Rubik`s brand before.



Now I feel its slower. Thinking of getting a lubix ZhanChi or lubix GuHong.


----------



## JE007 (Dec 9, 2012)

Does a stickerless cube need lube?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 9, 2012)

55mm - Super dry and the tension is quite tight so I'm not used to it and have to retension and lube. After that, just do few solves to let the lube settle into the cube, then its fine.

Alll other dayan cubes I got are DIYs so I can't comment about it.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Horrible, after a day, amazing.


----------



## calhack1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dayan zhanchi - speedcubingstore, I don't remember but it was better than my f-2
Lingyun v2 - speedcubingstore, fast and medium tensions
Guhong v1 green - speedcubeshop, slow and tight and dry
Lunhui - amazon, slow, sluggish, tight and stiff 
Guhong v2 purple - lightake, very dry and tight
Guhong v2 stickerless - speedcubingstore, medium tensions, dry but still turned ok
Guhon v1 blue - amazon, a little tight but very fast and not dry
Zhanchi 55mm - thecubicle, smooth but slow, a little tight
Lingyun v1 - Lubix, not much more to say


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 10, 2012)

Dayang GuHong V2 - i think it's kinda decent. It didn't turn that horrible. 
Zhanchi 42mm - It was kinda dry.

Im still waiting for my LingYun II lol


----------



## stoic (Dec 10, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> I tried to assemble my first Guhong. lulz. It was decent and all, but a clear statement that I should buy pre-assembled cubes.



Me too for my LingYun. Lol
I use two ZhanChis as my mains (one at home, and one when I'm in work). The newer one isn't as good as the older one (which is lubed etc.) , but I haven't done anything at all other than break it in and it's still pretty ace.

All from Witeden I think


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 10, 2012)

All of my Dayan cubes were speedcube-worthy out of the box, but became top tier after modding/breaking in, and then lubing.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 11, 2012)

As good as I need them to be.


----------



## ncube (Dec 11, 2012)

Depends where you get them from. From amazon, they've been dry/scratchy for me. But from thecubicle.us, they all turned well out of the box. If dry, just lube it!


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

I took mine apart right away, down to each screw and stuff, completely cleaned it, and lubed it; then put it back together and broke it in. After about 100-150 solves, I take it apart and clean it again (to get rid of the microscopic plastic/metal shavings), and lube it as well. I then follow up whenever I feel like it could use some love


----------

